# HAM whacker!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

and I'm not talking about a guy who throws a hump into the spiral easter ham.
http://www.nearteamheadquters.8m.net/

Check this guy out, at least he knows he's whackeriffic!
I guess he did this "for" his wife....
http://www.k2jsv.com/gallery/album50

It's whacktastic!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

"*Floyd .O. Bucom Duptey Commaner"

*Maybe the guy in the Focus is an EMT? Or EMS in his case stands for something wackerish


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This is my new EMA mobile OC.
It can only go 100 feet as the extension cord to charge the 800 batteries I have in my truck is only that long.
I hope for an upgrade after getting some grant money from DHS.
200 foot patrol radius here I come. WHOOOOO HOOOO!










What is that OPP Issued VAL TAG thing of which you speak? why is the image modified...I MUST HAVE ONE!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the spelling ,grammar and punctuation in the " notice"....Very professional.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This stuff is sad


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

The ranks of the auxiliaries and constables are filled with people with vehicles like these. It just makes us all look bad.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd hate to think of what would happen if that airbag went off.


----------

